# A mighty work in progress



## BrightNeko (Sep 14, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/DkMg4ZS.png

I want feed back but I'm still moving forward with it. Just taking a break atm.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 14, 2013)

Bigger head and close the mouth.


----------



## Chary (Sep 14, 2013)

Really nice! Something about the girl hanging out of the car looks odd, but otherwise, it's really great!


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 14, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Bigger head and close the mouth.


 
well actually it is made to reference http://i.imgur.com/CojcdFt.jpg so closing the mouth wouldn't be a thing to do. An who's head? o-o call? beck?



Chary said:


> Really nice! Something about the girl hanging out of the car looks odd, but otherwise, it's really great!


 
thank you, and what looks odd? Can you tell me what? cause I'm starting to color it.

-edit-
I did actually start coloring it. http://i.imgur.com/LDBj2vU.png and that is all I have for now, I'm about to hit bed.

I did this as a cool down http://i.imgur.com/srwHb5J.jpg


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 14, 2013)

It looks pretty good, although I think that the car needs a little work on the sides. =3


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 16, 2013)

I like it. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------

